# BMW E90 320i WetSanding/detail



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello again!

Mid October we had a bmw 320i E90, which required special attention .
Specifically , due to several bad spray jobs , the whole car needed wet sanding.
The measurements of the clear coat varied from 270 to 586!

Some close up photos of paint defects :
































































For the sanding process we used an air sander with 1500 , 2000 and 3000 sanding papers .
Paint was flatted from 8 to 12 microms down.

Hood :


















Rear bumper :









Door :









Several panels of the car after the sanding process :









































































(Hard to reach areas where sanded later on by hand , in order to avoid any misshaps )

Some photos of the rear bumper , just to get an idea of how bad the laquer spraying was :





































Some 50/50 shots :





































For the polishing process we used :
Compounding: wool pad L.C. with a rotary polisher and M85 by Meg's
Polishing: with Hex Logic Polishing Pad with M82 by Meg's
Refining:with finishing pad on flex VRG with 106FA Menz

Some pics after the application of the Wet glaze :





































LSP wise we used the Crystal Rock by SV

And the final pics :





































Flake Pop!


















Products used :
Rims:
Cleaning with CG wheel and Rim and Iron X , no de tar product was necessary .
To finish it off a quick hand of cleaner fluid regular and then some SV Autobahn

Tires:
Hydrated with CG G6

Inside wheel arches:
Cleaned with CG All Clean and hydrated with CG G6

Windows:
Cleaned with Meguiars Glass Cleaner

Exhaust tips:
Polished with SV Metal Polish

Door seals were hydrated with Seal Feed SV
And last the few plastic panels were hydrated with Pneu SV

Thanx for checking out this thread guys , hope you enjoyed !

Cheers .
Andreas


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic finish


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Amazing finish Andreas.

Keep it up !!!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

WOW amazing, total transformation, well done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Simply stunning! That's a proper bling finish!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

That is just pure quality workmanship, brilliant job.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work, lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe it is yet quite obvious that the only thing bigger than your detailing talent is your... name, Mr Dazzle Show Car Promotion!!!!!!!
Congrats again mate. Your work is impressive in any aspect you see it.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job buddy! :thumb:
Cracking finish for a happy customer.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic work!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Awesome work, I also love the tail lights - were they standard on the car or upgrades?


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

moosh said:


> Awesome work, I also love the tail lights - were they standard on the car or upgrades?


I think they were standard my friend.


----------



## simon 3 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Amazing turn around


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

After body-shop's poor craftsmanship it is now a proper car again.
Excellent turnaround on very demanding conditions.

Keep up the good work Andreas!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking work:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Jaw dropping result on a usual body shop's carp work. Well done my friend!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Wow just amazing transformation


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing Work


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

First class workmanship


----------

